# Abandoned Little Known Airfields (U.S.)



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

I just came across a great site that covers abandoned civil and military airfields bases in the U.S. Many of which were for WWII training and staging. It has current (or fairly recent) photos of the sites, as well as good information regarding each site.

It also vintage photos of the sites (where possible) when they were in operation, which may be of some help for either research or modeling.

The index is by state, then into sub-groups by region/area.

Abandoned Little-Known Airfields


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2009)

Yeah, that is a cool site Dave. I found it about a year ago. Suppose I should have posted it when I found it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool! I will be looking closely at New Jersey LOL


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

Aaron Brooks Wolters said:


> Yeah, that is a cool site Dave. I found it about a year ago. Suppose I should have posted it when I found it.


HaH! Beat ya' to it!

I did check to see if it had been posted before, didn't come up with anything, though. Matter of fact, it shows a couple here in Redding, the one at Peterson Tractors (California, Northwestern) is literally a few yards from our shop.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 30, 2009)

I spent 3 days on it looking at the fields in Virginia. I finally had to banned myself from it.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Aug 30, 2009)

That's a pretty cool site. When I lived in Lancaster Ca., I flew over many of those abandoned airfields on an almost daily basis.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

We have some really cool ones out here, but they are so far apart, it would take forever to explore them all. Quite a few are out in the desert, I've been to a number of them years ago. Nothing there for the most part, but gravel and ocassionally a foundation. The site's pictures don't give the veiwer the real feel of desolation of those places.

Up in the north state, the surviving ones (that have escaped development) still have buildings and even the occasional boneyard. Now those would be worth a little exploration photographing.


----------



## syscom3 (Aug 30, 2009)

I posted this back in 2005.

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/us-vanished-abandoned-airfields-2602-2.html


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 30, 2009)

syscom3 said:


> I posted this back in 2005.
> 
> http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/us-vanished-abandoned-airfields-2602-2.html


Well heck, it didn't come up in a keyword search 

Perhaps a mod can kill this one, or join the two?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Aug 31, 2009)

Thanks Sys GG, that is a cool site no matter who found it. 


Wheels


----------



## trackend (Aug 31, 2009)

nice site


----------

